# st.charles mo coach



## TimGerst (Aug 5, 2010)

Just met this fella today and in a matter of a few helpful tips , was shooting more comfortable (an extreme case of target panic) , tighter groups, and more confident than I've been since starting archery 4 years ago! Thank you sir , for giving me valuable information I will use for years to come!Awesome meeting you and look forward to using your services in the near future!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thanks for the kind words Tim.:cool2:


----------

